# 2007 Releases - Regionals, EL's, Others



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Just thought it would be a good idea to have a thread to keep people informed and hopefully people in the know will fill in the blanks and correct me where I am wrong.

*New Production Releases*
Out - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
Out - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Out - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Out - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
??/?? - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25.
Out - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH)

*EL's*
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios

*Regionals*
12/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto
??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos
??/?? - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Specially Selected Gran Robusto
??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones
??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas
??/?? - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros
??/?? - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos
??/?? - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos
??/?? - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia
10/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109

*Other Special Releases*
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't wait to try the Por Larranga Robustos when they hit my B&M!! any idea what the pricing might be like?


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Just thought it would be a good idea to have a thread to keep people informed and hopefully people in the know will fill in the blanks and correct me where I am wrong.
> 
> *New Production Releases*
> Out - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
> ...


Update


----------



## daniel2001 (May 19, 2007)

The other week someone bombed me, which included a Boli Gold Medal.

It was a nice cigar, but the one I had seemed to have a fairly tight draw. Not plugged, but just a little tight. Other than that it was an extremely nice cigar that went perfectly with kicking arse on Halo 3.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I think the foil on the BGM's is going to keep the RH high on them, requiring more age to settle down. They're destined to be classics. (at least I hope so- I bought 4 boxes)

I tried to ask my B&M (actually headcrash's B&M) about the Bolivar Simone, and got told that Simone Bolivar is the name of the brand... even after I explained it's an EL destined for canada only. So much for engrish...

The JLP Petit Cazas are the best JLP out there, and a STEAL for the $$$. Awesome tasty smokes.

I hope the Trini Ingenios are good; they're lonsdales after all! I have some on the way...
I'll be searching around for some Boli DCs but otherwise I'm satisfied.

What are your wishes/thoughts?


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I am going to LCDH this weekend and will look for the Simone. The ERDM Vikingos regional sounds the most interesting.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> I am going to LCDH this weekend and will look for the Simone. The ERDM Vikingos regional sounds the most interesting.


I will be in Toronto on Thursday-Saturday so I thought I would search out some info on the Simone as well. Vikingos does sound interesting but might be difficult to obtain for me.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

onlyonerm said:


> I will be in Toronto on Thursday-Saturday so I thought I would search out some info on the Simone as well.


I would be intrested in any info you can supply on that - pictures of course would give you bonus points.

Being from Canada I will pick up a box but it is always nice if you can buy and be a little informed.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

K Baz said:


> I would be intrested in any info you can supply on that - pictures of course would give you bonus points.
> 
> Being from Canada I will pick up a box but it is always nice if you can buy and be a little informed.


Will report back if I see them.


----------



## barbourjay (Aug 9, 2007)

so wait a minute. the BGM's are done? as in no more coming out or are they just becoming regular non LCDH production? i don't really follow CC's but enjoy them from time to time. if they are going out completely then i want to get a few more to last a while.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Germany has had the Jose Piedra Petit Cazadores since August.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

barbourjay said:


> so wait a minute. the BGM's are done? as in no more coming out or are they just becoming regular non LCDH production? i don't really follow CC's but enjoy them from time to time. if they are going out completely then i want to get a few more to last a while.


I meant released, not out of stock. The Boli BGM's are regular production now.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by onlyonerm View Post
Just thought it would be a good idea to have a thread to keep people informed and hopefully people in the know will fill in the blanks and correct me where I am wrong.

New Production Releases
Out - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
Out - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Out - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Out - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
08/07 - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25.
Out - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH)

EL's
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios

Regionals
12/??/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??)
??/??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas
??/??/?? - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109

Other Special Releases
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos

Update,

Was in the LCDH in Toronto on Friday and was told they do not expect to see the Boli Simones for another 2 weeks atleast.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There's an Italian collector selling the Spanish RE Maestros as of yesterday.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Anyone have a chance to try/compare the EL HDM Regalos and the RyJ Escudos? I had my first RyJ cc a few nites ago and it is haunting my memory. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

audio1der said:


> I think the foil on the BGM's is going to keep the RH high on them, requiring more age to settle down. They're destined to be classics. (at least I hope so- I bought 4 boxes)
> 
> I tried to ask my B&M (actually headcrash's B&M) about the Bolivar Simone, and got told that Simone Bolivar is the name of the brand... even after I explained it's an EL destined for canada only. So much for engrish...
> 
> ...


The Trini's should be good, if they are anything like the Reyes and Funis:dr


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

wilblake said:


> There's an Italian collector selling the Spanish RE Maestros as of yesterday.


Thanks for the update


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

New Production Releases
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25.
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH)

EL's
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios

Regionals
12/??/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??)
??/??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109

Other Special Releases
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

Now this is a stick I'd love to get my grubby hands on:



onlyonerm said:


> ??/?? - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos


:tu


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

No "Canada - Bolivar - Simones" at LCDH (Montreal) yet, it should be a few weeks. The new Trinidad Ingenios should show up before the Simone, and is suppose to really smoke like something!


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

The Trini Ingenios are available through most mail order vendors, which makes them infinitely more available than the Boli Simones. You wouldn't want to pay the $$ a Canadian vendor would charge even if they did pull their head out of their ass long enough to learn anything about REs or LEs.
Our vendors are absolutely ridiculous:sb


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

audio1der said:


> The Trini Ingenios are available through most mail order vendors, which makes them infinitely more available than the Boli Simones. You wouldn't want to pay the $$ a Canadian vendor would charge even if they did pull their head out of their ass long enough to learn anything about REs or LEs.
> Our vendors are absolutely ridiculous:sb


agreed, it would be unlikely for me to buy an Ingenios in Canada due to the cost and that they can be obtained elsewhere, but with the Boli Simone's there is little choice.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

The Conde 109s look, smell, and taste wonderful now. 5-8 years, could be a classic. I'm told that they ran out of the tobacco they were using for the initial shipments, so the rest of the 600 boxes may not be quite the same... doesn't mean they are better or worse, but...


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Love those Cohiba Genios Maduro 5... 
Great construction and flavour profile.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

moki said:


> The Conde 109s look, smell, and taste wonderful now. 5-8 years, could be a classic. I'm told that they ran out of the tobacco they were using for the initial shipments, so the rest of the 600 boxes may not be quite the same... doesn't mean they are better or worse, but...


Moki,

anyway to tell witch boxes use the original tobacco and what boxes may be part of the new shipment.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

New Production Releases
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25.
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH)

EL's
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios

Regionals
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??)
??/??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109

Other Special Releases
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Anything new showed up?


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

onlyonerm said:


> Just thought it would be a good idea to have a thread to keep people informed and hopefully people in the know will fill in the blanks and correct me where I am wrong.
> 
> *New Production Releases*
> Out - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH)
> ...


Sizes would be good too :tu


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

moki said:


> The Conde 109s look, smell, and taste wonderful now....


DAMN you Moki! :ss


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Sizes would be good too :tu


*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25.
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos (5 1/3 x 46)
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos (5 1/2 x 50)
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??)
??/??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos (6 3/4 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos
2008 - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 (5 1/8 x 42)
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25. - (4 1/7 x 43)
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) - (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos - (5 1/3 x 46)
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios - (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto - (4 7/8 x 50)
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??) - (6 x 50)
??/??/?? - Canada - Bolivar - Simones - (5 x 48)
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas - (7 2/3 x 49)
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos - (6 3/4 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia - (5 5/8 x 44)
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H Upmann - Magnum Especial - (6.1 x 55)
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 - (5 1/8 x 42)
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes - (6 x 53)
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

LCDH in Canada has the Simones, boys.
Release the hounds :mn


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25. - (4 1/7 x 43)
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) - (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos - (5 1/3 x 46)
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios - (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto - (4 7/8 x 50)
??/??/?? - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ??) - (6 x 50)
11/30/07 - Canada - Bolivar - Simones - (5 x 48)
??/??/?? - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas - (7 2/3 x 49)
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos - (6 3/4 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia - (5 5/8 x 44)
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
11/07 - Habanos Collection Book - H. Upmann Magnum Especial - (6 5/8 x 55)
11/07 - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 - (5 1/8 x 42)
??/?? - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes - (6 x 53)
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm really interested in the Por Larranaga - Magnificos. 

Does anyone know how one would get these? i.e. online? Cuba? Or are these only going to be available in the United Kingdom? I guess what I'm curious about is are these only available in their specific "region."


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

Cadillac said:


> I'm really interested in the Por Larranaga - Magnificos.
> 
> Does anyone know how one would get these? i.e. online? Cuba? Or are these only going to be available in the United Kingdom? I guess what I'm curious about is are these only available in their specific "region."


yes, available from the UK market mainly


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone interested in Trinis needs to have a smell of the delightful Ingenios.
As well as being a fantastic marca, they're lonsdales- mmmm.
God, they're beautiful  :chk


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

onlyonerm said:


> Update
> 
> *New Production Releases*
> Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
> ...


Has anyone heard anything about the Middle East & the Baltic States Release?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

The Partagas Antique Humidor has been released. :tu


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Swiss Punch Robustos have been released and are in shops...


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for these updates.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

How about, along with sizes, prices. Like:

$$$
Holy Crap!
First Born Child
Retirement
Kids College Fund

In all seriousness this is a cool thread. Of I go to search for which vendors actually have them posted.

Cheers,
Larry


----------



## cvm4 (Sep 10, 2005)

Airborne RU said:


> How about, along with sizes, prices. Like:
> 
> $$$
> Holy Crap!
> ...


LOL, and then there's the always popular: :hn after the wife finds out


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25. - (4 1/7 x 43)
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) - (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
07/07 - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos - (5 1/3 x 46)
07/07 - Romeo y Julieta Escudos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/07 - Trinidad Ingenios - (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto - (4 7/8 x 50)
2008 - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ) - (6 x 50)
11/30/07 - Canada - Bolivar - Simones - (5 x 48)
01/03/08 - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas - (7 2/3 x 49)
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos - (6 3/4 x 50)
12/17/07 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)
2008 - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia - (5 5/8 x 44)
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
Released - Habanos Collection Book - H. Upmann Magnum Especial - (6 5/8 x 55)
Released - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 - (5 1/8 x 42)
Released - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes - (6 x 53)
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)[/QUOTE]


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Now what about 2008 releases :ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

My mom and stepdad went to the LCDH for me in Vancouver and brought these to me on their way back home :ss :dr

What a great surprise


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> My mom and stepdad went to the LCDH for me in Vancouver and brought these to me on their way back home :ss :dr
> 
> What a great surprise
> 
> ...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> Now what about 2008 releases :ss


here ya go from the cuban cigar website
2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.

* Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
* Asia Pacific - Bolivar - Shorts
* Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Belicosos Extra
* Caribbean - Juan Lopez - Short Torpedos
* France - Bolivar - Petit Libertador
* France - Ramon Allones - Especial de Allones
* Hong Kong - Bolivar - Harmony
* Italy - El Rey del Mundo - Especiales
* Italy - Punch - Diadema
* Middle East - Ramon Allones - Phoenicios
* Portugal - Vegas Robaina - Petit Robusto
* Spain - Ramon Allones - Grandes
* Switzerland - Bolivar - Legendarios
* Switzerland - Juan Lopez - Maximo
* United Kingdom - Punch - Piramides de Punch
* United Kingdom - La Gloria Cubana - Gloriosos
* ?????????? - La Gloria Cubana - Marshall


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

SDmate said:


> here ya go from the cuban cigar website
> 2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.
> 
> * Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
> ...


Interesting. Enough with the petite robustos already! I thought Bolivar already had Shorts, the CJ's. 

Thanks mate! :tu


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

SDmate said:


> here ya go from the cuban cigar website
> 2008 RE This year 17 new releases are proposed.
> 
> * Arab Emirates - Punch - Robusto
> ...


I saw this list a couple months back and thought it was to early to start looking forward to these releases. I really hope this lists gets cut, that is just to many regionals.

Figures that the one I am interested in( La Gloria Cubana - Gloriosos) comes from the most expensive place. damn UK takes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Get the credit card ready..........:r


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow !! Cuba is rockin' and rolling lately. Good time to be a cigar smoker. Actually, good cigars are coming from all parts off the globe.


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25. - (4 1/7 x 43)
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) - (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
Released - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos - (5 1/3 x 46)
Released - Romeo y Julieta Escudos - (5 1/2 x 50)
Released - Trinidad Ingenios - (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto - (4 7/8 x 50)
01/03/08 - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ) - (6 x 50)
11/30/07 - Canada - Bolivar - Simones - (5 x 48)
01/03/08 - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas - (7 2/3 x 49)
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos - (6 3/4 x 50)
12/17/07 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)
??/??/?? - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia - (5 5/8 x 44)
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
Released - Habanos Collection Book - H. Upmann Magnum Especial - (6 5/8 x 55)
Released - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 - (5 1/8 x 42)
Released - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes - (6 x 53)
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Update

*New Production Releases*
Released - Bolivar Gold Medal - B10gf (LCDH) - (6 1/2 x 42)
Released - Cohiba Secretos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4.3 x 40)
Released - Cohiba Genios Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (5 1/2 x 52)
Released - Cohiba Magicos Maduro 5 - BN10, BN25 - (4 1/2 x 52)
Released - Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores - P5, Bun25. - (4 1/7 x 43)
Released - Partagas Culebras - slb1, SLB3 (LCDH) - (5 5/8 x 39)

*EL's*
Released - Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos - (5 1/3 x 46)
Released - Romeo y Julieta Escudos - (5 1/2 x 50)
Released - Trinidad Ingenios - (6 1/2 x 42)

*Regionals*
11/29/07 - Asia Pacific - Por Larranaga - Robusto - (4 7/8 x 50)
01/03/08 - Baltic States - El Rey del Mundo - Vikingos - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/15/07 - Belgium - Ramon Allones - Spec Sel Gran Robusto (50ct 15th, 25ct ) - (6 x 50)
11/30/07 - Canada - Bolivar - Simones - (5 x 48)
01/03/08 - Middle East - Bolivar - Double Coronas - (7 2/3 x 49)
11/15/07 - Spain - Vegas Robaina - Maestros - (5 1/2 x 50)
11/01/07 - United Kingdom - Por Larranaga - Magnificos - (6 3/4 x 50)
12/17/07 - Switzerland - Punch - Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)
01/31/08 - Switzerland - Ramon Allones - Eminencia - (5 5/8 x 44)
10/01/07 - Mexico - Monte Edmundo Dantes - El Conde 109 - (7 1/4 x 50)

*Other Special Releases*
Released - Habanos Collection Book - H. Upmann Magnum Especial - (6 5/8 x 55)
Released - Select Reserva - Montecristo - No. 4 - (5 1/8 x 42)
Released - Replica Antigua - Partagas - Sobresalientes - (6 x 53)
??/?? - Travel Humidor - H Upmann - 6 x Robustos - (4 7/8 x 50)


----------

